
What Cracking Open a Sonos One Tells Us About the Sonos IPO - spockz
https://blog.bolt.io/what-cracking-open-a-sonos-one-tells-us-about-the-sonos-ipo-dcab49155643M
======
spockz
There is an “M” after the url, correct one: [https://blog.bolt.io/what-
cracking-open-a-sonos-one-tells-us...](https://blog.bolt.io/what-cracking-
open-a-sonos-one-tells-us-about-the-sonos-ipo-dcab49155643)

------
happymellon
I get a 404. Cached version anyone?

